# 100d in route *drooling*



## Ip Man

My S 100D is in route to paint shop in Oregon where my uncle will do his magic with it.
Thinking of going gold this time around. Just like the lambo.
http://www.cnbc.com/2013/09/17/gold-plated-lamborgini-yours-for-73-million.html
It looks great.


----------



## Michael Russo

Tesla007 said:


> My S 100D is in route to paint shop in Oregon where my uncle will do his magic with it.
> Thinking of going gold this time around. Just like the lambo.
> http://www.cnbc.com/2013/09/17/gold-plated-lamborgini-yours-for-73-million.html
> It looks great.


Will you rechristen it Goldie Locks??


----------



## Ip Man

Paint on order 12k dollars. Hopefully he'll get it in about a week.
Was thinking of putting huge gold nuggets on it with black background, but I think all gold will be nicer.


----------



## @gravityrydr

Tesla007 said:


> Paint on order 12k dollars. Hopefully he'll get it in about a week.
> Was thinking of putting huge gold nuggets on it with black background, but I think all gold will be nicer.


. Donald Trump would approve.


----------

